# flattering breeches for thinner riders



## postgradmess (Mar 29, 2017)

So in my hunt for some truly flattering breeches I've run into a lot of "they are all made for the body of a 12 y/o boy and real women can't wear them" type posts and have had a lot of trouble finding posts about flattering breeches for those of us who are naturally smaller. Have any of y'all thinner 12 year old boy women like myself found breeches that you find particularly flattering? I've found that the irideon ones slim legs like nobody's business (which I don't actually mind since i'm a titch insecure about my thighs) but make my butt look completely flat, and the kerrits flow rise tights (my go-to because that fabric legit feels like butter) give the worst camel-toe effect of anything I've ever worn. I should also clarify that i ride hunters and jumpers so knee patch not full seat.

help!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm 5'6" and about 115 lbs. so not a complete toothpick but definitely on the slender side. I think the Piper knit breeches are pretty flattering. Too thick for camel toe and I think about as flattering as breeches can get. I've tried regular Pipers, Kerrits tights, and TuffRiders, too. Oh and Tailored Sportsman. I like the Kerrits in the summer when it's hot, but in the other seasons, the Piper knits are my go-to.


----------



## postgradmess (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks I'll check those out! it really does blow my mind that nobody can seem to make a flattering pair of what are essentially workout leggings with knee patches...


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

postgradmess said:


> thanks I'll check those out! it really does blow my mind that nobody can seem to make a flattering pair of what are essentially workout leggings with knee patches...


In that case, check out tights & not breeches. I can't remember which Tuffrider tights I have but they're basically thicker tights w/ knee patches.


----------

